# GPS-Garmin user maps of Afghanistan?



## Jarnhamar (7 Aug 2008)

Does anyone have access to any topographical maps (or even detailed maps) of Afghanistan (or even RC south)?

Last time I was there someone had a CD full of  sort of home made maps or something. Very detailed with roads, vegetation, points of interest etc..
It wasn't from an official CD you could buy but rather something someone got off some JTF guys I believe.  
Unfortunately when I uploaded Garmins official topographical Canada maps once I got home it wiped out the Afghanistan 'user created' ones.

Does anyone know if theres anything like that floating around? I've found one for example
http://www.travelbygps.com/special/afghanistan/afghanistan.php
but I'm a little iffy about dropping $250 on something I can't be 100% sure about.

Cheers


----------



## brihard (7 Aug 2008)

I wouldn't trust any of the electronic user created maps, myself... If you're gonna use your civvie GPS, just use it to find MGRS grids and use the issued map. It will most likely be the most accurate and up-to-date anyway, since the geo guys will have vouched for it.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (7 Aug 2008)

I definitely wouldn't use civvy GPS for anything 'VERY IMPORTANT'. Whilst the DoD GPS sat's dont send spoof signals anymore, you can never be 100% sure of a civvy GPS grid.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Aug 2008)

I got em... get in touch


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Aug 2008)

Some have asked where and how to get free garmin maps.  Here is a link I found that sends you to the CGPSmapper site where I got my maps for afghanistan.  You need to download a program but it is pretty easy to figure out how to use sendmap.  I used the 2006 ones while I was there 07-08 and found them to be pretty precise to be used in conjunction with the maps we have over there.

http://garminmapsearch.com/


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the link. The maps look good. I'm having a problem getting my map source program to read the maps from gpsmapper though. Is there some kinda trick to it?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Aug 2008)

yes.. you need to use a program called "sendmapgps"..the problem I found with it is that it seems to only load those maps on to the unit.   Any others get over written.  I am sure you can find information about it on one of the sites...

Another thing.. is to go to the groundspeak.com forums, Canada sections and get the Ibycus Topo maps... FOR FREE!!!  The integrate right in mapsource and are selectable just like any other map source.


----------



## Ralph (6 Sep 2008)

Try http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/view/20/
I had no problems getting it into MapSource and onto my GPS76. Lots of village names and topo features. No detail on KAF or Kandahar, though.
Cheers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Nov 2008)

I finally figured out Bzz's program he mentioned and it works awesome.
Surprised at the amount of detail.

In my searching I came across this too
http://www.gpstm.com/

The maps it has for Afghanistan are great but one problem, I don't know how to take the maps from this programand upload it to my GPS.
It seems like this is a traing only program, like you hook your GPS up to the laptop and it acts as a big GPS/nav screen.  Does anyone have any ideas how someone could take the maps from this program and put them directly into a Garmin GPS?


----------



## royalnomad (12 Nov 2008)

hi your best bet is if or when you get there hit up the geo techs and they can up load all the info you will need. Just remember any maps you get from people here with any info on positions of friendly positions or anything relating to isaf are considerd isaf secret. So be weary on who knows.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Nov 2008)

Which is why I send people to a commercial site with no OPSEC violations.

You should NOT be leaving Afghanistan with ANYTHING in your GPS... and the geotechs will NOT give you maps for a personal GPS as of last year.


----------



## Franko (13 Nov 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Which is why I send people to a commercial site with no OPSEC violations.
> 
> You should NOT be leaving Afghanistan with ANYTHING in your GPS... and the geotechs will NOT give you maps for a personal GPS as of last year.



Nor will they now.

Regards


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Nov 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Nor will they now.
> 
> Regards



They should never have.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Nov 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Which is why I send people to a commercial site with no OPSEC violations.
> 
> You should NOT be leaving Afghanistan with ANYTHING in your GPS... and the geotechs will NOT give you maps for a personal GPS as of last year.



Do you know where they keep them? .........


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Nov 2008)

Huh?

Where do they keep what?  If you are talking about maps in your GPS.. you should be doing a full RESET of your GPS when you leave the sandbox...


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Nov 2008)

Where the GEO guys keep the maps so I can sneak in after work and borrow them 

Kidding of course.

I'm going to see if I can find them, maybe they will have some maps with streets and features, just not FOBs or strong points etc..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Nov 2008)

The maps that I found on the website I linked to are incredibly detailed and were VERY helpful for my use as an armour recce crew commander in Afghanistan. On many occasions I just tucked my map away and ran with only the GPS.  Our job was to patrol the AOR.  I am pretty sure you don't need to look any further than the link I provided.

If you are looking for POI maps so you can find the local KFC, Best Buy, etc.. then you may have too look for a while..


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Nov 2008)

I'm actually surprised at how accurate the maps are that you provided.  Some of the village names aren't even on our military maps.  Guess I was just being greedy 

Side note if anyone has any problems uploading the maps from Bzzliteyr's link send me a PM and I'll help you out. Took me a while to get it going-stemming from not being gadget savvy.


----------



## acen (22 Nov 2008)

Flawed, think you could do a step by step and post it or would you rather send it out via PM chain? I'm sure many of us would appreciate it. If you want to keep it to the PM chain, once you send it to me I can distribute as well.


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2008)

acen said:
			
		

> Flawed, think you could do a step by step and post it or would you rather send it out via PM chain? I'm sure many of us would appreciate it. If you want to keep it to the PM chain, once you send it to me I can distribute as well.



Sounds like someone's been drinking the TF 1-10 Kool-Aid.  

Kidding, of course. Hopefully our turnout then will be as good as it is now.


----------



## project86 (23 Mar 2009)

Hey there, so im having the same trouble that im sure everybody had at the beginning trying to download maps from 
http://garminmapsearch.com and them not being the right type of file that is compatible with mapsource and i was hoping someone would point me in the right direction for what i need to download first. Thanks


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 May 2010)

Here's an update for anyone that searches and needs maps for the sandbox.

Google the term "Garmin maps Afghanistan" and you'll see there are a few links.  The important one is this one: http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/country/af/

Again, all the instructions for installing them are on that same site.

Good luck.


----------

